# (MO) HRCH Sundances Elpero Loco Chavez MH



## DHR (Dec 20, 2007)

Loco is a 80lb black machine. He has had limited breedings and is proving to put his brains in his puppies. He is a joy to train and hunt with. He has great blind manners.He is very muscular, fast and has alot of style. Loco is sired by FC AFC Chena River Chavez. His dam is sired by FC AFC Riparian Roughrider. He is OFA Good, EIC CLEAR. 

417-631-5446
downhomeretrievers.blogspot.com

Neil Copeland


----------

